# Striper season is open - Where's the beef?



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Season opened on the 16th. Anyone catching anything in the Hudson?

Sandcrab
Native New Yorker
Peekskill, NY


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

the reports I'm getting is the water temps are still on the cold side and not much is happening I will try to check with some of my contacts and pass along the info


----------

